# Emails to South Africa--- don't seem to go through.



## skimble (May 13, 2010)

I had this problem last year, and it's back.  I've tried emailing two of my resorts with three different email addresses, and I'm getting no reply from them.  That tells me they're not getting my emails.  
Last year, people here recommended I try gmail.  I did; it worked.  Now... it doesn't work.  
I have the email addresses in my address book.  Does anybody have any tricks for getting through to them?


----------



## Dori (May 17, 2010)

This seems to be an on-going problem with SA, especially with first Resorts. On occasion, I have had to contact Marli Dorfling, an RCI specialist, in order to make contact. You can try her at mdorfling@rci.com

I hope this helps, as it is very frustrating.

Dori


----------



## MuranoJo (May 19, 2010)

Same problem here, and I just gave up and use my work email.  Very rare for me to do this, but I never otherwise use work email for personal use (while I see others using it all the time).  Only way I can get it to go through, even though I've added the resorts to my 'safe' list on my personal email account.


----------

